# [SOLVED] Problem with Draw9patch



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

So I am just getting my feet wet with theming and am trying to edit a .9 png. When I try to open draw9patch it comes up blank, no menu, nothing. On the tutorial I am using it says to make sure you are using java 1.6 and not 1.5 or this will happen. I am on 1.7, is draw9patch ONLY compatible with java 1.6? Do i have to downgrade to 1.6 to use draw9patch? Any help appreciated.

EDIT: I went ahead and downgraded Java and it fixed it.


----------

